# Lime Ck. Is in, Road not so much.



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

thx Tony! Glad to hear about all the leftover snow down there, maybe i'll see ya before baileyfest!! 
jake


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Is 1st Gorge still running?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Probably running but low- better late in the day. Road is definitely open. We paddled it weekend before last and it was the low side of good. Tacoma gauge was 1300-1600 that day. It is hovering at 1200-1400 now. We might go on Sat, or even tomorrow night. Let me know if you make it down to Durango town.


----------

